# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Grandes Ilusiones

## Mago Gon

Os escribo para informaros de que tengo algunas ilusiones en muy buenestado que me deshago de ellas (debido a cambio de espectáculo), por si acaso os interesan: 
Shadow Box (perfecta para hacer aparecer en si interior a cualquier persona de una forma muy original -desmontable-)
Modern Art (buena calidad y en perfecto estado, completamente desmontable
Cesta Hindú (como nueva, incluye cesta de mimbre con grandes detalles deconstrucción, una base y cinco antorchas, muy impactante) 
Fotos y precio por correo. Escucho ofertas serias...
Un abrazo mágico.

----------


## mayico

que tal amigo... este es mi correo mayico_visvi@hotmail.com
si puedes enviarme fotos y hablamos de precio y todo... bueno y de varias cosas mas sobre las ilusiones y... tranquilo que no trata sobre el secreto sino de tamaño y tal, bueno, hablamos...

----------


## jonmagic

Hola, este es mi correo jonmagic@hotmail.com.
Mandame un e-mail para que hablemos de precios...

----------


## GIOCONDA

me interesa lo que vendes, si fueras tan amable de enviarme precios y fotos, gracias.

----------


## jcmagic

Yo tambien he escrito para que me mande fotos y precios, de esto hace ya tiempo, y sigo esperando respuesta.

Venga compañero¡¡¡¡ Contestanos anda....

Un saludo.

----------


## mayico

Mago gon, gracias por las molestiias causadas, de momento que siga en venta, y si no la vendes para cuando me interese... ya me pondré en contacto contigo. gracias y otra vez perdona por las molestias.

----------


## Mago Gon

* Modern Art vendido.
Quedan las siguientes ilusiones:
* Shadow box;(perfecta para hacer aparecer en si interior a cualquierpersona de una forma muy original -desmontable-)
* Cesta hindú;(como nueva, incluye cesta con grandes detalles deconstrucción, una base y cinco antorchas, muy impactante)

Escucho ofertas serias...También me interesaria cambiarlas por ilusiones como Twister, Compressed,Origami o Miss Made Girl.

----------


## MAGIC MELLOW

Envíame información de lo que te queda a MAGICMELLOW@terra.es

Muchas gracias

----------


## magomarkkus

mi correo es magoutrera@hotmail.com enviame precios y fotos gracias soi de sevilla

----------


## Mago Gon

Sigo escuchando ofertas! Ilusiones contra la crisis! :D

----------


## Medina

Me interesa, pasame precios y si tienes fotos de ellas también. Estoy cambiando parte del espectáculo. Puedes enviarme un email a magotony@gmail.com. Saludos.

----------


## Mago Gon

Aun esta todo en venta . gracias a todos

----------


## mayico

es muy buen vendedor que conste, si tiene que dar mil vueltas para enviarlo lo hace sin molestia alguna jejeje, es un campeón, el material está en buen estado y eso, simpatía y buen trato, vendedor serio y recomendado.

por cierto mandame al correo o al privado fotos del resto de material y el precio, no me centré en nada mas porque quería la que ya tengo jejeje.

espero tu respuesta amigo.

----------


## Mago Gon

Muchas gracias Mayico :D

Aprovecho para decir que ya solo queda la Shadow Box, escucho ofertas! :D

----------


## yubal

hola soy octavio. Me interesa la shadow box. este es mi correo: todoilusion@gmail.com mandame fotos y precio. Gracias

----------


## FernandoEspi

Hola tb me puede interesar, me mandas fotos y precio a fernando@magosavila.es  :Confused:

----------


## mmagic

Me puedes mandar info sobre la shadow box?

magic-magomartin@hotmail.com

gracias !

----------


## chuchenager

Me puedes mandar fotos y precios de Shadow box? mi correo es alexgraumaynar@gmail.com

Gracias

----------


## oskarespectacles

Interesado. Que te queda y a que precio

----------


## magobarfi

estoy interesado en la shadow box i la cesta mandame fotos i precios al correo :
karlitos_olle@hotmail.com

gracias :D

----------


## Maggus

Yo he tenido una muy mala experiencia con este vendedor. Os aconsejo que seais prudentes.

----------

